# 40 amp fuse in 200am disco



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd do something similar to this:
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f31/600v-60a-breaker-feeding-30a-disconnect-284172/

Out of your 200 amp disco into a 60 amp disco with 40 amp fuses.

I've never seen 40 amp fuses in a 200 amp disco. Doesn't mean it can't be done though.

I'd even throw in a splitter for future additions if there's room.


----------



## newbie44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'd do something similar to this:
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/f31/600v-60a-breaker-feeding-30a-disconnect-284172/
> 
> Out of your 200 amp disco into a 60 amp disco with 40 amp fuses.
> ...



Problem with that is there is no room to add another disconnect. I can remove the 200 amp disconnect and replace it with a 60amp but Im trying to reuse the equipment thats already there.
Its an older CEB fusible disconnect that uses blade type fuses.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't know of any code rule that would absolutely forbid it...maybe under workmanship? To make 40A fuses work, you'd have to use what two or four adapters per fuse per phase. I'd be a little embarassed to have an inspector look at that! ...Swap out the 200 for a 60 , or, if the 200 might be useable in the future, do as Kevin noted above. oops...posted before your response was posted


----------



## newbie44 (Jan 21, 2012)

ValeoBill said:


> I don't know of any code rule that would absolutely forbid it...maybe under workmanship? To make 40A fuses work, you'd have to use what two or four adapters per fuse per phase. I'd be a little embarassed to have an inspector look at that! ...Swap out the 200 for a 60 , or, if the 200 might be useable in the future, do as Kevin noted above.



Thanks! What does this adapter look like?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

newbie44 said:


> Thanks! What does this adapter look like?


Like these: 
200 amp to 100 amp, then 100 amp to 60 amp.


----------



## newbie44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Like these:
> 200 amp to 100 amp, then 100 amp to 60 amp.



Ok thats pretty butcher. Ill figure something else out. Thanks1


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Soory, my friend. I wasn't thinking of blade type fuses when I made that suggestion. I imagine google would know where to find them


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

newbie44 said:


> Ok thats pretty butcher. Ill figure something else out. Thanks1


Thats why I recommended a 60 amp disconnect.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Like I said, adapters work but pretty they're not...


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Really a new 60 amp disco or a new 6 circuit panel if it’s a 240-120 circuit is cheap. Stacking a bunch of fuse reducers together is a little sketchy and kinda speedy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I thought there were fuse reducers that would go from a 200A fuseholder to 60A, no stacking...

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...uct-datasheets-a/Bus_Ele_DS_1118_Reducers.pdf 

(edit- I doubt that stacking them is using a listed device as intended.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> I thought there were fuse reducers that would go from a 200A fuseholder to 60A, no stacking...
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...uct-datasheets-a/Bus_Ele_DS_1118_Reducers.pdf
> 
> (edit- I doubt that stacking them is using a listed device as intended.


Huh, they do make them.

I still think cost wise, a 60 amp disco is cheaper.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Huh, they do make them.
> 
> I still think cost wise, a 60 amp disco is cheaper.


$131.89 a pair!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> $131.89 a pair!


And a 60 amp disco is somewhere around $60 IIRC.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Huh, they do make them.
> 
> I still think cost wise, a 60 amp disco is cheaper.


$131.89 a pair!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> $131.89 a pair!


Duplicate much?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Duplicate much?


Not normally. Got some kind of database error and that was the result?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> Not normally. Got some kind of database error and that was the result?


Likely something to do with the site update that is coming. I've been running into that as well and noticed several other people posting duplicates.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

splatz said:


> I thought there were fuse reducers that would go from a 200A fuseholder to 60A, no stacking...
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...uct-datasheets-a/Bus_Ele_DS_1118_Reducers.pdf
> 
> (edit- I doubt that stacking them is using a listed device as intended.


He is in Canada, they are not listed there . Note on bottom


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I have seen quite a few melted fuse reducers.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> He is in Canada, they are not listed there . Note on bottom


Its funny you mentioned this. 

We used some fuse reducers about a year ago on an overkill service (400 amp disconnect on a 200 amp service upgrade... clients request...)

Inspector asked for documentation stating they're ULc or CSA approved... we never got that paperwork because they're not listed.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> He is in Canada, they are not listed there . Note on bottom


That's odd. They are offered at many supply houses and outlets in Canada.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> That's odd. They are offered at many supply houses and outlets in Canada.


Yes, but we bought some at a supply house here in the great white north. They weren't listed! Weird eh how a supply house can sell something that isn't listed?


----------



## Popsmoke (Jul 22, 2020)

I try not to use fuse reducers because anyone can come in and replace them with the original amp rating. Then you have those large fuses on smaller conductors that aren't rated for the available amperage.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sure seems to me that a small MB panel would be the answer (assuming fault current is not an issue). A little work now and future expansion will be available.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Popsmoke said:


> I try not to use fuse reducers because anyone can come in and replace them with the original amp rating. Then you have those large fuses on smaller conductors that aren't rated for the available amperage.


It was just to get them going while I got the right sized ones to install. I'm sorry it burned up.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Popsmoke said:


> I try not to use fuse reducers because anyone can come in and replace them with the original amp rating. Then you have those large fuses on smaller conductors that aren't rated for the available amperage.


How do you handle this problem with breakers that can be replaced?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Cow said:


> How do you handle this problem with breakers that can be replaced?


He likely installs tamper resistant screws on the panel cover. This way only they have access...

In reality, I would also be concerned with using fuse reducers if I had to, as lets say the 40 amp fuse blows. The homeowner reads the disconnect label that says 200 amp, off to get a 200 amp fuse and that's what will be installed. They won't even notice they removed a smaller fuse with fuse reducers that cost more than the right size of disconnect switch.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Popsmoke said:


> I try not to use fuse reducers because anyone can come in and replace them with the original amp rating. Then you have those large fuses on smaller conductors that aren't rated for the available amperage.


How is it any different from someone just replacing a 40 amp fuse with a 60 amp fuse in a 60 amp disconnect?

Disconnects only come in either 30, 60, 100, 200 amp etc yet fuses come in many sizes.

All we can do in the initial installation is label it. What the next guy does is not something we can control


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

just the cowboy said:


> He is in Canada, they are not listed there . Note on bottom


Only the ones that have the asterisk next to them. The one for the 200a to the 35-60a range is.


----------

